# معلومات سريعة عن cleanout فى مواسير الصرف الصحى



## fayek9 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

1- الغرض منها هو تسليك المواسير فى حالة السدد.
2- يكون مقاس ال cleanout نفس مقاس الماسورة الراكب عليها وذلك فى حالة قطر الماسورة حتى 4 بوصة .
3- فى حالة ان الماسورة الراكب عليها ال cleanout أكبر من 4 بوصة يتم تركيب cleanout بمقاس 4 بوصة وستفى بالغرض مثال : لو الماسورة 6 بوصة يركب عليها cleanout مقاس 4 بوصة .
4- يتم تركيب cleanout فى حالة تغيير مسار الماسورة أكبر من 45 درجة .
5- يتم تركيب cleanout فى base of stacks .
6- اقصى مسافة بين cleanout هى 15 متر.
7- المسافة بين ال cleanout والحائط لا تقل عن 45 سم فى حالة قطرها 3 بوصة واكبر و 30 سم فى حالة كونها اصغر من 3 بوصة .

المصدر : ُEngineered Plumbing Design


----------



## hooka (25 نوفمبر 2013)

- يتم تركيب cleanout فى حالة تغيير مسار الماسورة أكبر من 45 درجة 

يا ريت شرح اكتر يا هندسة

​


----------



## fayek9 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

hooka قال:


> - يتم تركيب cleanout فى حالة تغيير مسار الماسورة أكبر من 45 درجة
> 
> يا ريت شرح اكتر يا هندسة
> 
> ​


 يعنى انت ماشى بماسورة الصرف الافقى وبعدين قررت تعملها اوفست افقى برضه رحت جايب كوعين 45 وعملت اوفست بالكوعين المفتوحين دول ساعتها انت مش محتاج clean out ..... طيب انت برضه ماشى افقى بالماسورة وفجاة عاوز تغير مسارك لرأسى ساعتها الزاوية مابين الرأسى والافقى بقت 90 ساعتها هتحط cleanout على الرأسى ..... كده وضحت شوية


----------



## ramyacademy (26 نوفمبر 2013)

بوركت يا كبير المهندسين ,
فى حالة خط افقى ( تحت الارض) يرمى على سمب بت ( نقطة خروج الصرف حوالى ٣٠ سم اسفل مستوى الغطاء) و هناك كوع ٩٠ بالخط الافقى قبل ٥ متر من نقطة الصرف فى البت 
هل ممكن الاستغناء عن الكلين اوت باعتبار امكانية التسليك من البت ؟


----------



## fayek9 (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ramyacademy قال:


> بوركت يا كبير المهندسين ,
> فى حالة خط افقى ( تحت الارض) يرمى على سمب بت ( نقطة خروج الصرف حوالى ٣٠ سم اسفل مستوى الغطاء) و هناك كوع ٩٠ بالخط الافقى قبل ٥ متر من نقطة الصرف فى البت
> هل ممكن الاستغناء عن الكلين اوت باعتبار امكانية التسليك من البت ؟


 دايما التسليك بيككون ف اتجاه الفلو وليس العكس ولذلك ضع co على الخط بعد الاوفست 90 درجة مع العلم انك ممكن تجيب الكوع كمان بطبة تسليك


----------



## nofal (26 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alzaher.bebars (2 يونيو 2014)

هل فى floor clean out بمقاس 2 و 3 بوصة ولو عندى floor clean out فى مستشفى اختار مكانها فى ال corridor ولا ممكن احطها داخل غرفة عيادة


----------



## ramyacademy (3 يونيو 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> دايما التسليك بيككون ف اتجاه الفلو وليس العكس ولذلك ضع co على الخط بعد الاوفست 90 درجة مع العلم انك ممكن تجيب الكوع كمان بطبة تسليك



جزاك الله خيرا مهندس فابق ( أعاتب نفسى تأخرى فى الشكر لك على اجابتك لسؤالى) بارك الله فيك و جزيت الجنة


----------



## ابن العميد (3 يونيو 2014)

موضوع جميل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## xxss8 (3 يونيو 2014)

غالب مانستخدم clean out مع اكواع 90 بتاعت خط soil وفي بعض الأنظمه تستغني عن مانهيل بـ كلين اوت


----------



## Nile Man (4 يونيو 2014)

معلومة سريعة و مفيدة جدا
جزاك الله خير


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2014)

معلومة سريعة و مفيدة جدا
جزاك الله خير​


----------



## esameraboud (4 يونيو 2014)

يا ريت شرح حول ال cleanout في الموقع العام​


----------



## mostafahamissa (22 فبراير 2016)

ممكن بلوكات اتوكاد لصرف وتغذيه داخل المبانى ويكون ظاهر تفاصيل المواسير البلاستك من اكواع وتهات معلش يكون مساقط افقية وراسية فى قطاع مثلا حمام ومطبخ ومشكور يا هندسه اخوك مصطفى هميسة


----------



## soltan_ibr (6 يوليو 2016)

الكلين اوت بالنسبة لشبكات صرف الموقع العام لو عندك اي فكرة


----------



## AHMADBHIT (7 أغسطس 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

